# Free Plant Clippings - Local PU Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am doing a big trim on my tanks and have several free clippings for local pickup. Some of the plants I have are :

Hygro Angustafolia
Bacopa Caroliniana
Alternathera R.
Ludwigia Repens Narrow Leaf
Ludwigia Repens Broad Leaf
Hair Grass - tiny amount, grows fast though
1 or 2 small crypts and maybe 1 tall wendtii
1 or 2 small stems of Ludwigia Cuba and Limnophila Aromatica

PM me if interested. I live in Southwest Arlington


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Good to see ya back Mike! Hope all is going well for you. Great plants someone should jump on these.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Free Plant Clippings - Local PU Only --ALL GONE*

ALL GONE

Thanks Jackson. All is well. Been growing, bowling and golfing. Just started a new 40 Gallon Breeder non CO2 tank. Will post pics soon.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Thanks so much, I am working on arranging them in my new tank right now! We really appreciate the plants you gave us.

The 40 gallon breeder looks fantastic!

Ric


----------



## looaool (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi I am a new one live in UTA
I want to know do you have free things?
Thank you
my email is [email protected]


----------

